# Dover, DE. century - Amish Country Ride...



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

Anyone know anything about this ride? I've gone to the website, but they don't really have a map or a profile etc... I have to be in Delaware that weekend for my niece's graduation party and though about adding this ride to the itinerary, but would like to know more. Is is flat, hilly etc... Trying to decide what gear I would want...

Thanks,

Zach


----------



## AllezCat (Jun 2, 2006)

The Dover area is flat with a few rolling hills. There is the potential for windy sections but mostly it would be a long flat ride.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

I've never done the ride, but from what I hear, they serve pie at the rest stops so it must be good 

If it's in the Dover area, it's flat. Stupidly flat. The only climbs will be overpasses and bridges.

EDIT: AC is right- the wind will most likely be blowing pretty good.


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

I've done this ride. I say, go for the pie. They had choice of Blueberry, Apple(maybe) or both.

And... the rest stops.

And... the barbeque.

And... stop at Helen's in Smyrna on the way down for sausage sandwiches. (or get a Scapple sub)





Becky said:


> I've never done the ride, but from what I hear, they serve pie at the rest stops so it must be good
> 
> If it's in the Dover area, it's flat. Stupidly flat. The only climbs will be overpasses and bridges.
> 
> EDIT: AC is right- the wind will most likely be blowing pretty good.


----------

